# Could a yeast infection make me bleed?



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

So I'm 5 DPO, and having some spotting and a yeast infection brewing. I got one of those 1-day monistat kits, but that didn't work, so I douched with some hydrogen peroxide last night, and got instant relief. And now I wake up to full-on bleeding, like AF, but nowhere near AF time. What happened? Did I hurt myself? Usually I have a 12 day LP, so I am still a week away from AF.


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

wow that is really strange! Are you having pain? My first thought was to wonder if you were having a reaction to the combo of moistat and hydrogen peroxide? Could just be a weird cycle and early AF, but if you are in pain, I'd call your doc.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

I don't know what is going on. I have been spotting the whole 2nd half of my cycle for several months now, which is unusual for me, so I don't know if this bleeding is that. But good news, my midwife had a cancellation today, so we'll get it straightened out.


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

Oh, that's good! Post back and let us know what your midwife says.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Yes, update us please. I know that I had some bleeding during a yeast infection recently and that can be part of it, but not AF-type. However, its hard to tell because I seem to get yeast infections right before my period.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

I saw my cervix and there were little red spots all over it from where it was bleeding. So I got some Rx antifungal cream. She doesn't know why it was bleeding except from irritation.


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

Wow, that's awful. I hope you heal quickly!


----------

